# Taking requests and need opinions :)



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok guys, the first five people to post will get an edit, then once they are done I'll get to another five people and so on, please just fill out this form:

Name:
Edit type: (Backround change, colour change etc)
Backround: (if wanted)
Theme: (sad, happy etc)
Quote: (if wanted)
Picture(s):

And please tell me what you think of this one I did today, and do you prefer it with or without the rain?

















Thanks!! (btw, the one with the rain is supposed to look a little bit "painted", if you know what I mean?)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I personally like the one without rain....great job though, it looks great!

Would love an edit if possible, if not, no big deal 

Name: Rodeo Time
Edit type: Horse on Beach
Backround: Beach
Theme: Peaceful
Quote: Any
Picture(s):


















Is it possible for you to cut Rodeo out of the one pic, and put it on the beach pic? Both pics are mine too btw


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, no problem  I'll do it when I get home from school... And thank you for your opinion on the edit


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW!! Thank you so much! I love everything about it! Love what you did to the sky too! Makes it look a lot prettier!!! Thanks again!!! I love it!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a pleasure, it was fun


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just bumping this up


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

could you put William in a diff backround- you choose what type of bckrnd 

Thanks


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

No problem... Is there a particular "mood" you would like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Um, peaceful, anything really


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sure thing. I'll start when I get home from school
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I like the one without the rain too!

This is my mare Docs Golden Joy and her new baby Jet. Do whatever you want with it just have fun.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Aw, what beauties! Will do


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

Either one of these, do whatever with! I love the 2nd pic exept his mane is crazy and the 1st one I like him better than me if you could mabey cut me out?? If not anything would be awsome, thanks!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sure thing! Sorry everyone but I had a biology project this week, and this weekend I'm not going to be home, so I'll try get them done ASAP.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

LoveStory10 said:


> Sure thing! Sorry everyone but I had a biology project this week, and this weekend I'm not going to be home, so I'll try get them done ASAP.


Good luck with your biology project! I have a degree in biology I know it can be tough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you, it's on Tuberculosis. ( Lol


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

do you think you can do this 1 of my mare Indy


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

LoveStory10 said:


> Thank you, it's on Tuberculosis. ( Lol


Lol I did a PowerPoint presentation over tuberculosis in my microbiology class. That's some nasty stuff u don't want to get that. Luckily it's not so common in America anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

sommsama09 said:


> Um, peaceful, anything really


Could you give me another picture, the one you posted is kinda hard to work with...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing, here's yours:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> Could you give me another picture, the one you posted is kinda hard to work with...


Sure, sorry i took a while- i was on holidays for 10days


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> Sure, sorry i took a while- i was on holidays for 10days


 
Here are some others


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Omg it's so cute! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

